# Help! Popcorn Ceiling Won't Come Off



## rage166 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

I'm running into some trouble removing a popcorn ceiling in my house. The home was built in 1988, so asbestos isn't an issue. I've done some research, and followed methods for spraying w/ a garden sprayer. Unfortunately, the popcorn never seems to get mushy or easy to scrape off. The only points at which it will come off with ease is wherever there is joint compound underneath, otherwise it is still hard and if it does come off at all it takes the drywall paper with it causing more repairs for me. 

Has anyone else had this issue before? I've done searching on different forums and the only issues I could find were people having the exact opposite problem as mine were it would come off easy everywhere EXCEPT for the seams. 

I've tried warm water, warm water w/ dish soap, DIFF, warm water and vinegar all the way up to 50/50 concentration. Nothing seems to loosen the popcorn except for where any seam/joint compound is located.

Help!!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2016)

Has it been painted?


----------



## rage166 (Jul 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Has it been painted?



That's what I was thinking originally, but the parts where the joint compound is comes off so smooth and mushy the solutions seem to be absorbing there. It really seems like I just can't get between the popcorn and the drywall w/o taking the paper w/ it.

It very well could've been painted though. We just purchased the house back in the fall.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 6, 2016)

Check with your local rental store and see if they have a popcorn ceiling removal tool.
Seriously, it's kinda like a weed wacker with a sanding disc.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 7, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Check with your local rental store and see if they have a popcorn ceiling removal tool.
> Seriously, it's kinda like a weed wacker with a sanding disc.



I would like to see that, got a link?


----------



## rage166 (Jul 7, 2016)

chrisn said:


> I would like to see that, got a link?



Sane here. After searching for quite some time, all I can find are different types of scrapers.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 7, 2016)

rage166 said:


> Sane here. After searching for quite some time, all I can find are different types of scrapers.



It's a drywall sanding tool with a coarse sanding disk and if you are not careful, you can also break the paper, and just because there is a vacume associated does not mean you do not need to mask off and use dust protection.

http://www.portercable.com/products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=11616


----------



## rage166 (Jul 7, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> It's a drywall sanding tool with a coarse sanding disk and if you are not careful, you can also break the paper, and just because there is a vacume associated does not mean you do not need to mask off and use dust protection.
> 
> http://www.portercable.com/products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=11616



Has anyone else used this process before? I assume you would want to use something like 80 grit to get the popcorn down.

I don't really know what options I have left at this point.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 7, 2016)

I have not used that system but before I did I would consider just smooth coating over it, or ripping it down including the paper and the installing new over old.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 7, 2016)

rage166 said:


> Has anyone else used this process before? I assume you would want to use something like 80 grit to get the popcorn down.
> 
> I don't really know what options I have left at this point.



At this point, given the damage that has already been sustained.

Interestingly, had you stopped by prior to embarking upon this venture, you would have been instructed to proceed as you have, however when you discovered how difficult those were to accomplish, some of use would have advised you to STOP and cover it with drywall compound. Yes you lose some ceiling height and there is a learning curve to obtaining the desired aesthetics.


----------

